# how do you feed frozen brine shrimp?



## Arlie (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all
I bought some frozen brine shrimp for my Betta. I broke off a tiny piece and let it melt then put some of the mushy bits in the tank. My Betta just watched it sink to the bottom and did not eat any.
Is there a better way to feed the stuff?

Arlie8)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you're supposed to let it thaw in some tank water, then feed in tiny bits.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Bettas can be picky eaters. You can try getting a cone feeder which is cone shaped with little slits in the sides. It has a suction cup that you stick to the inside of the tank. Put the cube inside the cone and it slowly melts but stays inside and the fish pick at it through the slits. That way the food doesn't immediately fall to the bottom. This way your Betta will have more time to investigate the food and decide if he wants to eat it.

Heres' a link so you can get an idea of what it looks like.
Lee's Aquarium Cone Worm Feeder Large


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I thaw mine in a shot glass full of aquarium water. Then, instead of pouring it in the water, gently lower the glass into the water and tilt it so the shrimp float out on the current instead of sinking straight to the bottom. It's kind of odd that your betta wasn't interested in it; most fish can't resist the salty goodness of brine shrimp. The worm cone is also a good idea and is pretty much essential if you ever get live blackworms for your fish.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe he just didn't know what it was. I'm sure that once he has a taste he will love it! I break a piece off of the cube, let it thaw, then use tweezers to pick up a shrimp and stick it into the water right in front of my fish. My fish is used to eating from the tweezers (he will only eat flakes and it is easier not to overfeed this way) but yours may need to get used to them. I find this to be a good method because the food can't fall to the bottom and it allows me to closely regulate how much he is getting. Hope this helps.


----------

